
Noise-Java: Boundary checks improvement CVE-2020-25021 ChaChaPolyCipherState - based2
https://github.com/rweather/noise-java/pull/12/files
======
based2
[https://cxsecurity.com/issue/WLB-2020090023](https://cxsecurity.com/issue/WLB-2020090023)

